# CBD oil



## vraiblonde

Anyone use it?  It's really popular in AZ for some reason and I'm thinking about trying it so that I can be 20 years younger and a size 2 like the ads say....


----------



## NextJen

vraiblonde said:


> Anyone use it?  It's really popular in AZ for some reason and I'm thinking about trying it so that I can be 20 years younger and a size 2 like the ads say....


Do you see a lot of size 2s around?


----------



## Auntie Biache'

I've tried it for pain.  I got nothin'.


----------



## frequentflier

It does help me sleep at night. We sell it a lot in the store for dogs and cats...a lot of people swear it helps their animals with anxiety.


----------



## RareBreed

The nutritional aid I use (Thrive) touts a CBD oil based skin care line. Never tried it and don't know anyone personally who has. When it first came out, everyone was talking about it and now.... not so much. I'm thinking most weren't impressed with the results as they didn't meet expectations.


----------



## vraiblonde

NextJen said:


> Do you see a lot of size 2s around?



But...but...the ad said.....  





I don't really have any issues that are on the CBD miracle cure list.  I sleep well, not in pain, no anxiety to speak of.  I just keep seeing it and the power of repetition marketing is getting to me.  But if anyone real - who's not being paid to say so - is using it and getting results, I'm interested in hearing about it.


----------



## Kyle

Cant' wait until the next marketing blitz. 

The new cupcake decorating kit with Crack Oil and Meth Sprinkles!


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> But...but...the ad said.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have any issues that are on the CBD miracle cure list.  I sleep well, not in pain, no anxiety to speak of.  I just keep seeing it and the power of repetition marketing is getting to me.  But if anyone real - who's not being paid to say so - is using it and getting results, I'm interested in hearing about it.



 It's just another get rich scam....


----------



## mitzi

Kyle said:


> Cant' wait until the next marketing blitz.
> 
> The new cupcake decorating kit with Crack Oil and Meth Sprinkles!



That will get you down to a size 2


----------



## kom526

vraiblonde said:


> Anyone use it?  It's really popular in AZ for some reason and I'm thinking about trying it so that I can be 20 years younger and a size 2 like the ads say....


The LW is a 0-2. (Really a 10+) and no CBD.


----------



## Gilligan

I have a large collection of 1800s vintage glass bottles and quite a few of them once contained variations of CBD oil.  It was apparently quite popular and easily available at any pharmacy.


----------



## ginwoman

We had several people pushing us to try it ....they claim it helps them with pain or anxiety, etc. We got some drops (and they are NASTY) and some capsules (haven't really taken them yet) and some coconut oil. I put the oil on my legs sometimes for leg cramps. Does it help? I can't say for sure but I CAN smell the CBD in it. It smells like pot no doubt about it.  AND some of the CBD oil products require a script from a special doctor and those products contain THC....so I'm sure they are more potent than the CBD oil that you can buy anywhere. We purchase from Lazarus Naturals because my husband's aunt researched the company.


----------



## seekeroftruth

OK... I'm out here in AZ.  And yep CBD is the new miracle drug for some.

The only way I knew to get anything out of pot was smoking it.... and that's still my preferred way to medicate.... but some have a problem with that.  But some people can't smoke it.... their lungs can't handle it.... 

Also some of the people who need it are kids.... we don't want our kids sitting around stoned.... that's not kid friendly.... so there are now drops available..... they have all the CBD but not the THC.... it'll help but not make you high.  Good for kids... and people who have to work or drive.....

I have a friend who has used the drops.... and she said it did help once she got on a regular schedule.

I have a friend who has arthritis and she uses the oil on her hand.... and she said it did help once she got on a regular schedule.

I have a friend who has used CBD oil to get away from Opioids.  He has a terminal illness that is very painful.... he'd rather be on CBD and THC than taking the Opioid route that he will have to be on eventually.  So he's still smoking out of a pipe but he also takes drops under the tongue.... that way he gets more CBD and a little THC.

We're all learning to make cannabutter..... a little cookie before bed helps us get a nice night of sleep..... we can buy cannabutter... but it's expensive and we have powder that accumulates so we turn that into cannabutter.

Y'all know I'm terminal.... metastatic colon cancer... thanks to the robots at GWU..... I use it for pain and anxiety.  I've outlived my diagnosis.... I'm using only tylenol and pot.  I quit smoking cigarettes using pot to control the chantix dreams.  I doubt it will do everything it's supposed to do.... and PTSD users should be careful about any strain that uses the word "blue" in the strain name.... seems to me that particular strain makes me think of things that happened in the past.... not all good either....

The vets I've talked to [using it for PTSD] say it helps enormously.

It's great for nausea.... it generally only takes one puff to bring relief..... even after chemo

So.... when you are using CBD oil.... don't look for a high... it's not made for that....

Vape is a big deal.... but it's more expensive and it reeks just like pot in a pipe.... there is no clean air exhale... it's a pot smell.....

And no.... I'm not stoned when I post in the mornings.... I don't start smoking until the afternoon...  I'm definitely not a wake and bake kind of girl.

Oh... yeah... some people are using CBD on their pets too.....


----------



## David

seekeroftruth said:


> Y'all know I'm terminal.... metastatic colon cancer


I'm sorry to hear this and wish you the best possible outcome


----------



## ginwoman

David said:


> I'm sorry to hear this and wish you the best possible outcome


Agree with David 100%. Hope you are feeling as good as possible.


----------



## ginwoman

David said:


> If it was nasty tasting and a dark color, it was rancid and should be discarded. The stuff I tried looked and tasted very similar to a vegetable oil. Never touch the applicator to any part of your body and then reinsert it back into the bottle. The bacteria is going to use that warm oil as a breeding ground.


yes it tasted like vegetable oil but I disliked the lingering taste and the texture. I'm thinking about ordering a flavoured drop.


----------



## Gilligan

OK..I'm a believer. I've been dealing the shoulder joint pain caused by polymyalgia rheumatica for well over a year. Taking prednisone helped get the early more severe-pain stage under control but I stopped taking it to avoid the many side effects and have just been living with the chronic and sometimes still severe pain and loss of use and range of motion in my arms...particularly my right arm. Until today. Less than one day after trying out a topical CBD cream and oral CBD "drops", the pain in my shoulders has vanished. Awesome relief.


----------



## General Lee

Where is a trusted source to get CBD oil?


----------



## Bonehead

CBD Distillery on line.


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> OK..I'm a believer. I've been dealing the shoulder joint pain caused by polymyalgia rheumatica for well over a year. Taking prednisone helped get the early more severe-pain stage under control but I stopped taking it to avoid the many side effects and have just been living with the chronic and sometimes still severe pain and loss of use and range of motion in my arms...particularly my right arm. Until today. Less than one day after trying out a topical CBD cream and oral CBD "drops", the pain in my shoulders has vanished. Awesome relief.


My sister has had the same results using it for the arthritis in her joints, especially her hands.  She, being a nurse, was very hesitant about using it after her doctor prescribed it, but finally gave in and the relief has been amazing.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bonehead said:


> CBD Distillery on line.



Use the code "Hannity" and get 10% off....





(That code is real, I heard it on the radio yesterday)


----------



## jazz lady

General Lee said:


> Where is a trusted source to get CBD oil?


I saw this store last weekend when traveling through Leonardtown.  Might be worth checking out.






						Home | neighborhoodcbdstore
					






					neighborhoodcbdstore.com


----------



## Gilligan

General Lee said:


> Where is a trusted source to get CBD oil?





jazz lady said:


> I saw this store last weekend when traveling through Leonardtown.  Might be worth checking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | neighborhoodcbdstore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neighborhoodcbdstore.com


That's where I went.


----------



## RareBreed

jazz lady said:


> I saw this store last weekend when traveling through Leonardtown.  Might be worth checking out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | neighborhoodcbdstore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neighborhoodcbdstore.com


There is also a shop right outside CRE in Lusby. It's a vape shop but also sell CBD too.


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> That's where I went.


Thanks.  I just sent them a message looking for a specific product type but may just stop by this weekend and check it out.


----------



## kom526

My LW picked up a bottle of CBD Oil muscle rub for my shoulder and I am very happy with its effectiveness. It does have a good amount of menthol like most rubs, but the pain relief did last longer than Flex-All, Tiger Balm or Icy Hot. 

BONUS!! No munchies after application.


----------



## afjess1989

Ive been using CBD oil for a few years now and have had great success. I order from lazarus naturals. They are a highly recommended brand as well. They also have Military and Low income discounts. https://www.lazarusnaturals.com/


----------



## DoWhat

A BIG NO NO if you have a security clearance.


----------



## afjess1989

DoWhat said:


> A BIG NO NO if you have a security clearance.





DoWhat said:


> A BIG NO NO if you have a security clearance.


That is the rule of thumb which i tell everyone. Ive taken a isolate and was able to pass a drug test. ive also taken full spectrum also and have been able to pass a drug test, However everyone is different and some pop while others do not.


----------



## Gilligan

DoWhat said:


> A BIG NO NO if you have a security clearance.


You sure about that?  The over-the-counter CBD products are not "medical marijuana" products...two different things.


----------



## DoWhat

Gilligan said:


> You sure about that?  The over-the-counter CBD products are not "medical marijuana" products...two different things.


Yes.
I looked into it myself and my SSO gave me the info.
I can send you the info next week, it's at work.


----------



## Gilligan

DoWhat said:


> Yes.
> I looked into it myself and my SSO gave me the info.
> I can send you the info next week, it's at work.


I googled it. Apparently some legislation is in the works that will remove any issues for CDB products. If they get around to passing it..

The fact that it's so effective is what will keep me using it.


----------



## General Lee

DoWhat said:


> A BIG NO NO if you have a security clearance.



It is my understanding that the FDA approved CBD oils are guaranteed not to contain THC which is what would show up in a drug test. That is why you should pick your source carefully and not buy off the shelf from a gas station or something.


----------



## Monello

Don't waste your money on the holistic, teabag suppositories.  Don't ask me how I know this either.


----------



## littlelady

Monello said:


> Don't waste your money on the holistic, teabag suppositories.  Don't ask me how I know this either.



I was trying to go to sleep, but you made me laugh.  Thanks.


----------



## PrchJrkr

While exploring vaping options to replace my cigarettes, I stopped in the shop at Leonardtown Center to purchase a mod and juice. I had been hearing about the miracles of CBD and decided to purchase a vape pen and CBD crumble. While trying to figure out proper operation and dosing for my pain, I must've overdone it. I swear it gave me a buzz, munchies, and the paranoia that convinced me to lay down the pipe years ago. Since then, if weed was offered at a get together and I'd already had a few beers, to be polite I would accept it and it enhanced my beer buzz. Even then I had a self imposed one hit limit. Holding a clearance my entire adult life also helped my decision to abstain.

Now that MM is legal and I don't work DoD anymore, I may seek a MM card from my doctor. With all the testing that's been opened up by legalization, I'm sure I can find a strain to help me cope with my pain and not make me a Doritos snarfing zombie. Cannabis Entrepreneurs who aren't just posing, can give advise on their different strains. I'd be interested in something with the pain relieving benefits of CBD and the right amount and of THC to balance out "couch lock" that I felt. I may have it all wrong and my "crumble" may have been contaminated with THC that locked me to the couch. Time to experiment. Ah, the wonder years. I'll get back to y'all...


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Don't waste your money on the holistic, teabag suppositories.  Don't ask me how I know this either.



 What about those coffee high colonics, did they work? 
Asking for a friend.....


----------



## Kyle

black dog said:


> What about those coffee high colonics, did they work?
> Asking for a friend.....


I've heard its best to steer clear of the Espresso blends!

YFIW.


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> I've heard its best to steer clear of the Espresso blends!
> 
> YFIW.



 Free " Frothing" done in house.....


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Monello

black dog said:


> What about those coffee high colonics, did they work?
> Asking for a friend.....


Just the decaf ones.  YMMV.


----------



## ginwoman

Gilligan said:


> OK..I'm a believer. I've been dealing the shoulder joint pain caused by polymyalgia rheumatica for well over a year. Taking prednisone helped get the early more severe-pain stage under control but I stopped taking it to avoid the many side effects and have just been living with the chronic and sometimes still severe pain and loss of use and range of motion in my arms...particularly my right arm. Until today. Less than one day after trying out a topical CBD cream and oral CBD "drops", the pain in my shoulders has vanished. Awesome relief.


Is what you are using the "prescription" kind?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

PrchJrkr said:


> While exploring vaping options to replace my cigarettes, I stopped in the shop at Leonardtown Center to purchase a mod and juice. I had been hearing about the miracles of CBD and decided to purchase a vape pen and CBD crumble. While trying to figure out proper operation and dosing for my pain, I must've overdone it. I swear it gave me a buzz, munchies, and the paranoia that convinced me to lay down the pipe years ago. Since then, if weed was offered at a get together and I'd already had a few beers, to be polite I would accept it and it enhanced my beer buzz. Even then I had a self imposed one hit limit. Holding a clearance my entire adult life also helped my decision to abstain.
> 
> Now that MM is legal and I don't work DoD anymore, I may seek a MM card from my doctor. With all the testing that's been opened up by legalization, I'm sure I can find a strain to help me cope with my pain and not make me a Doritos snarfing zombie. Cannabis Entrepreneurs who aren't just posing, can give advise on their different strains. I'd be interested in something with the pain relieving benefits of CBD and the right amount and of THC to balance out "couch lock" that I felt. I may have it all wrong and my "crumble" may have been contaminated with THC that locked me to the couch. Time to experiment. Ah, the wonder years. I'll get back to y'all...



Real CBD oil has less than 0.3% THC by law and has shown in studies to actually reverse the side effects of THC (the psychoactive ingredient in marijuana) so I'm not sure what you vaped, but it shouldn't have made you feel any of those things if it was real CBD oil. 

Any competent dispensary can get you a strain that can help with pain relief without being indica-dominant. Indicas give you that "body" high (aka "couch lock" ) while sativas give you a mind high that gives a more upbeat feeling. There's literally hundreds of different strains. THC, CBD, a combination of the two. Indicas, Sativas, hybrids, etc. It's just like alcohol. 

Good luck.


----------



## Gilligan

ginwoman said:


> Is what you are using the "prescription" kind?



No..just walked in to the shop in L'town and asked what they recommended. Walked out $100 poorer but, a few days later, much happier.

See what our resident expert posted on the subject above...good info.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Chris0nllyn said:


> Real CBD oil has less than 0.3% THC by law and has shown in studies to actually reverse the side effects of THC (the psychoactive ingredient in marijuana) so I'm not sure what you vaped, but it shouldn't have made you feel any of those things if it was real CBD oil.
> 
> Any competent dispensary can get you a strain that can help with pain relief without being indica-dominant. Indicas give you that "body" high (aka "couch lock" ) while sativas give you a mind high that gives a more upbeat feeling. There's literally hundreds of different strains. THC, CBD, a combination of the two. Indicas, Sativas, hybrids, etc. It's just like alcohol.
> 
> Good luck.


I looked it up. What I got was Green Roads Dabbing Wax, I believe 250mg. I've smoked my share of weed in the past, but I had to give it up as the strains got "better". crap just made me paranoid, unless I mixed it with a good beer buzz. As I said, time to experiment. I just don't like that crap that makes the mind wander back to memories of bad times and the paranoia.


----------



## GWguy

Just an FYI.  Thre was a news article on, a government employee was fired because he took CBD oil and tested positive in a random drug test for THC.  Trace amounts of THC, enough to show up on a drug test, is allowable in CBD.

If you take CBD and are subject to drugs testing, beware.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

GWguy said:


> Just an FYI.  Thre was a news article on, a government employee was fired because he took CBD oil and tested positive in a random drug test for THC.  Trace amounts of THC, enough to show up on a drug test, is allowable in CBD.
> 
> If you take CBD and are subject to drugs testing, beware.



That's impressive, or the employee is blaming CBD oil. 

Since there are (or, should be) very low doses of THC in CBD oil, one would have to consume almost 2000mg of CBD oil to register a positive test above the 50ng/mL threshold (drug tests don't test for CBD). Or about 9-10 of the 250mg do-dads PrchJrkr talked about at once.

Either way, your last line is the main point. If you are like many of us and get drug tested, it's likely not worth the hassle or potential firing.


----------



## GWguy

Chris0nllyn said:


> If you are like many of us and get drug tested, it's likely not worth the hassle or potential firing.


I be retired.


----------



## Gilligan

I think my company should start drug testing. Some of the chit that goes on here can't be explained any other way,,,,,


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> I think my company should start drug testing. Some of the chit that goes on here can't be explained any other way,,,,,


Starting with you.....


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Starting with you.....



Better catch me early then...I've had too many beers to be drug tested after lunch.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Better catch me early then...I've had too many beers to be drug tested after lunch.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> Ain't that the truth.


Rumor has it they gonna start testing your department first.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Rumor has it they gonna start testing your department first.


I'll leave my sample on your desk.


----------



## kwillia

Well, "Eating poppy seeds before a drug test could give you a positive result, and you don’t need to eat that many for it to happen..    Studies show that opiates can be detected as soon as two hours after eating a *poppy seed cake* or *poppy seed bagels*.  According to the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency, codeine and morphine remain detectable in urine up to 48 hours after eating poppy seeds. That can jump to as high as 60 hours depending on how much you consume."

So I'm not sure why folks wouldn't think CBD oils which are being used to purposely be absorbed so as to affect specific areas wouldn't pop a positive.

https://www.healthline.com/health/fitness-nutrition/poppy-seeds-drug-test#how-soon


----------



## Chris0nllyn

kwillia said:


> I'm not sure why folks wouldn't think CBD oils...wouldn't pop a positive.



Because drug tests don't test for CBD.


----------



## GWguy

People are just so enamored by the new craze that they don't think everything thru.


----------



## kwillia

Chris0nllyn said:


> Because drug tests don't test for CBD.


But they do for THC which CBD does have traces of, right? If a zero tolerance test pulls a trace it's a fail, right? Please unconfuse me.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

kwillia said:


> But they do for THC which CBD does have traces of, right? If a zero tolerance test pulls a trace it's a fail, right? Please unconfuse me.



This goes back to my post to GWGuy. 

Yes, they do test for THC and by law, there can be up to 0.3% THC in CBD products. However, the detection limit for THC (marijuana metabolites) in drug tests is 50ng/mL. To get to that level, one would need to consume 1000-2000mg of CBD products to get a positive for THC. That's a lot of CBD product but certainly not out of the realm of possibility (this depends highly upon the user though as THC doesn't metabolize like alcohol does). 

But more to the point, I wasn't trying to imply that it's not possible, just answering your question. You said you weren't sure why people wouldn't think CBD could result in a positive and I was just saying that it could be because they assume there's no THC in it and drug tests don't test for CBD.


----------



## kwillia

Chris0nllyn said:


> But more to the point, I wasn't trying to imply that it's not possible, just answering your question. You said you weren't sure why people wouldn't think CBD could result in a positive and I was just saying that it could be because they assume there's no THC in it and drug tests don't test for CBD.


Gotcha.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Anyone use it?  It's really popular in AZ for some reason and I'm thinking about trying it so that I can be 20 years younger and a size 2 like the ads say....


Story this morning on local news.. if you work for the FED don't do it.

They advertise that it's THC free, and urinalysis safe..

IT ISN'T and it could cost you your job and your clearance(s)


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:


> Gotcha.


On the news this morning
30 year Federal LEO lost his job because he popped positive on a Urinalysis ALLEGEDLY due to his use of CBD oil for pain management.


----------



## Gilligan

itsbob said:


> On the news this morning
> 30 year Federal LEO lost his job because he popped positive on a Urinalysis ALLEGEDLY due to his use of CBD oil for pain management.



Glad I don't work for the Fed gummint. The CBD lotion has been the absolute bomb for my joint disease (no pun intended)..


----------



## kwillia

Timely email just came in reminding folks you risk your clearance should you pop positive from CBD product(s).


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Timely email just came in reminding folks you risk your clearance should you pop positive from CBD product(s).



Thanks for bumping this.  I saw the spammer who slipped through my approval process.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Thanks for bumping this.  I saw the spammer who slipped through my approval process.


Those young hooligans pimping their _fansy _oils and candies.


----------



## UnaAllan

Most of my friends use it regularly and honestly I don’t even know if I should try it. It is not addictive and is one of the safest substances in this class. I found one of the best cbd suppliers on the market knockoutcbd.com. Literally everyone advises me to try cbd and I want to do it, but I'm scared to try something new. I hope that bench will not have problems with pressure! If you have experience using cbd, then share with me!


----------



## Gilligan

UnaAllan said:


> Most of my friends use it regularly and honestly I don’t even know if I should try it.


It's not the cure for everything. 

The drops (in my coffee every morning) and skin cream did wonders for my rheumatic joint disease pain (shoulders, elbows and hips). Same result more recently for my younger brother, a carpenter, that came down with a similar affliction. My elderly mother finds that the cream really helps relieve some of her back pain issues from arthritis.   On the other hand...my wife has major problems with chronic pain in one leg and foot due to the after effects of multiple fractures and the surgeries that required. She gained no noticeable benefit in treating that with any of the CBD products.


----------



## Balerenes

I don't see anything wrong with that. It is everyone's choice. Maybe take it for recreational purposes, like me. Smoking Sativa is good for your health. It helps relieve stress and more. I switched to vapes with marijuana because people don't breathe. And there are as many harmful concentrates in the supplement as there are in regular weed. The main thing is to buy from trusted sites like justcannabis.shop. In terms of quality, I like everything and a great variety. Besides, many celebrities smoke. And I think it's better to buy weed than something heavier.


----------



## Paula_Gor

I have personally benefited from a CBD tinture for chronic knee pain. I was initially cautiously optimistic. Now going on 3 months of consistent use (topical and sublingual) and my knee feels better than it has the past 10 years. I no longer need to wear a knee brace. I recently started putting it on my wrist, which is periodically painful. I dislocated it when I was a teen. It too is now painfree. I'm now a self described CBD evangelist))


----------



## Gilligan

Balerenes said:


> Maybe take it for recreational purposes, like me.



I never "felt" the first effect from using CBD drops or topical cream. Except for the reduction in joint pain over time, that it.


----------



## elewawike

I didn't really believe in the healing properties of CBD and all the packages, products where it is in the composition I always skipped by. But I started having trouble sleeping about a month ago. I often had nightmares and woke up in the middle of the night and could not fall asleep. For weeks without normal sleep, I was ready to take any medication just to get a good night's sleep. So my mom bought me melatonin in gummies but didn't see that it was cbd gummies. I took the gummies for a few days, and sleep came back to me.


----------



## General Lee

elewawike said:


> I didn't really believe in the healing properties of CBD and all the packages, products where it is in the composition I always skipped by. But I started having trouble sleeping about a month ago. I often had nightmares and woke up in the middle of the night and could not fall asleep. For weeks without normal sleep, I was ready to take any medication just to get a good night's sleep. So my mom bought me melatonin in gummies but didn't see that it was cbd gummies. I took the gummies for a few days, and sleep came back to me.


Pot head


----------



## AnthonyJames

I was so glad when my daughter got her medical weed card.


----------



## Sneakers

Seems some folks I know who have really bad knees, like bone-on-bone, have gotten decent relief from cbd.  Think I'll give it a go.


----------



## black dog

Still havent seen any long term science written on the good and bad of CBT oil, just alot of folks opinion's...


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Still havent seen any long term science written on the good and bad of CBT oil, just alot of folks opinion's...


In my case, there was no opinion. . Just as very simple observation of a surprisingly noticeable benefit that was darned near immediate.


----------



## Bonehead

Ummm if your knees are bone on bone CBD won't help with that, no way.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> In my case, there was no opinion. . Just as very simple observation of a surprisingly noticeable benefit that was darned near immediate.



LOL... To you yes, to the rest of the world and me, its your opinion. Theres not alot of good valid info out available thats not an opinion. I like facts.
I get some things work for some and not for others, but im not a contender for any of non THC products on the market, god put it there for a reason.
I visited a few dispensaries while in Vegas a few days ago, weed has really gone up since we were kids. 
 When it becomes legal in Indiana I will be growing for family/personal consumption if and when its needed. 

My sfather was 80 years of weed was bad, hes now 87, ALS has changed his opinion along with my #1 dad his last two years Lou Gehrigs...  We both grewup with eggs in the frying pan on tv,  im slowly changing my opinion with some things...
If it works, ****ing Do it.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> LOL... To you yes, to the rest of the world and me, its your opinion. Theres not alot of good valid info out available thats not an opinion. I like facts.
> I get some things work for some and not for others, but im not a contender for any of non THC products on the market, god put it there for a reason.
> I visited a few dispensaries while in Vegas a few days ago, weed has really gone up since we were kids.
> When it becomes legal in Indiana I will be growing for family/personal consumption if and when its needed.
> 
> My sfather was 80 years of weed was bad, hes now 87, ALS has changed his opinion along with my #1 dad his last two years Lou Gehrigs...  We both grewup with eggs in the frying pan on tv,  im slowly changing my opinion with some things...
> If it works, ****ing Do it.



I do wonder if my old ways and old days of smoking weed would produce the same beneficial rheumatic joint pain relief as the extracts clearly do (extracts which have absolutely zero "recreational" benefit or effect.)  I _suspect_ the answer is most likely "yes".....   I've seen the very positive palliative effects of smoking good weed going back 40 years or more. Just not something I enjoy any more...and have not for a good 30 years now.


----------



## Gilligan

Bonehead said:


> Ummm if your knees are bone on bone CBD won't help with that, no way.


I'd guess you are very correct. But for treating joint diseases like the one I had, it's a miracle drug. 

The prescription drug I was prescribed for my fibromyalgia rheumatica (a poorly understood extreme debilitating pain in hip and shoulder joints...and elbows to a  lesser extent) did work well but was almost $3000 a month. Yes....per month.  I could not afford that. So after the first two months (free samples) , I was stuck taking only prednisone...which was cheap but barely worked and has a lot of known side effects.  I tried the CBD oil and cream almost on a whim..because my niece with a Masters in nursing suggested that I try it.  I did..the result was mind-blowingly successful. Within two days of starting the CBD treatments, two years worth of pain simply vanished and I regained full use and mobility of my arms and legs.


----------



## Bonehead

Gilligan said:


> I'd guess you are very correct. But for treating joint diseases like the one I had, it's a miracle drug.
> 
> The prescription drug I was prescribed for my fibromyalgia rheumatica (a poorly understood extreme debilitating pain in hip and shoulder joints...and elbows to a  lesser extent) did work well but was almost $3000 a month. Yes....per month.  I could not afford that. So after the first two months (free samples) , I was stuck taking only prednisone...which was cheap but barely worked and has a lot of known side effects.  I tried the CBD oil and cream almost on a whim..because my niece with a Masters in nursing suggested that I try it.  I did..the result was mind-blowingly successful. Within two days of starting the CBD treatments, two years worth of pain simply vanished and I regained full use and mobility of my arms and legs.


That is fantastic that CBD worked so well for you. Ugh prednisone that stuff is nasty side effect wise.


----------



## Gilligan

Bonehead said:


> That is fantastic that CBD worked so well for you. Ugh prednisone that stuff is nasty side effect wise.


My wife thought I'd lost my mind*.  I was dancing around the house waving my arms in the air (something I could not do for nearly two years) and shouting "Look sweetie!..can you fawking believe this??"

*she still has occasion to think that. I always come up with something...


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> I do wonder if my old ways and old days of smoking weed would produce the same beneficial rheumatic joint pain relief as the extracts clearly do (extracts which have absolutely zero "recreational" benefit or effect.)  I _suspect_ the answer is most likely "yes".....   I've seen the very positive palliative effects of smoking good weed going back 40 years or more. Just not something I enjoy any more...and have not for a good 30 years now.



I would tend to believe with thc it would be better myself.
I got high twice when I was 28, it didnt work well for me. Haven't done it since.
I intend to try different edibles down the road if/when needed. I have a good sized distiller that I build years ago for lavender oil ( thanks Morgan boys ) so I believe I can easily get to 'crude? and learn more so if needed I can clean that up. The bestie has a chem masters so she will be a huge help to a dumbass welder.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> I would tend to believe with thc it would be better myself.



Me..I'm wondering if there are a range of things the THC can help with as well as the "THC-free" stuff I use. I think there are all sorts of benefits hidden in plain sight there.

Many years ago - 1970s-- two of my best friends had a very nasty mid-air collision on their dirt bikes, coming over a jump bank from opposite directions. Both ended up in Kernan hospital with ripped limbs, destroyed knee, broken jaws..total mess all around. The old hospital rooms at Kernan still had windows you could lift open.  We showed up to visit, opened the windows, lit a big bowl and it was instant pain relief for both of them. About the time the bowl was half gone, a nurse popped in. She took a sniff....looked at us sideways...and then looked at her two obviously relieved patients and ....winked and told us she would be back later and to not leave the window open too long because it was going to get chilly later. ;-)  She knew.


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Me..I'm wondering if there are a range of things the THC can help with as well as the "THC-free" stuff I use. I think there are all sorts of benefits hidden in plain sight there.
> 
> Many years ago - 1970s-- two of my best friends had a very nasty mid-air collision on their dirt bikes, coming over a jump bank from opposite directions. Both ended up in Kernan hospital with ripped limbs, destroyed knee, broken jaws..total mess all around. The old hospital rooms at Kernan still had windows you could lift open.  We showed up to visit, opened the windows, lit a big bowl and it was instant pain relief for both of them. About the time the bowl was half gone, a nurse popped in. She took a sniff....looked at us sideways...and then looked at her two obviously relieved patients and ....winked and told us she would be back later and to not leave the window open too long because it was going to get chilly later. ;-)  She knew.



My sfather swears by it, the plus is, it makes him eat.
LOL.
I think the kid and I stumbled by them sat night on Fremont st. Or was it fri night?


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> We showed up to visit, opened the windows, lit a big bowl and it was instant pain relief for both of them. About the time the bowl was half gone, a nurse popped in. She took a sniff....looked at us sideways...and then looked at her two obviously relieved patients and ....winked and told us she would be back later and to not leave the window open too long because it was going to get chilly later. ;-)  She knew.


And then the "Boom chika waa waa" music started.


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> And then the "Boom chika waa waa" music started.


back then I had the private phone numbers for some "nursing professionals" that operated out of offices on Gay and Light Streets...


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> back then I had the private phone numbers for some "nursing professionals" that operated out of offices on Gay and Light Streets...



Had many nurses at the old Dunkin on Baltimore & Light st, early in the mornings looking to make house or truck calls when I was younger.


----------



## Gilligan

black dog said:


> Had many nurses at the old Dunkin on Baltimore & Light st, early in the mornings looking to make house or truck calls when I was younger.


Wimmin were so giving back in those neighborhoods back then...selfless...true humanitarians...


----------



## black dog

Gilligan said:


> Wimmin were so giving back in those neighborhoods back then...selfless...true humanitarians...


Yep... Even all the way around the courthouse was busy, even when it was closed.


----------



## elewawike

This is a terrific topic because I've never heard so much positive feedback about CBD products before. 
I first tried these products two years ago when a friend suggested I experience new emotions. Coincidentally my sore knee immediately went away at that moment, and I felt as good as I have ever felt. I felt free, happy, and joyful because all my problems receded for a while. Thanks to dispensary track and trace, I was able to find more of this product in the aftermath when I was feeling down, and my knee was starting to hurt again.


----------



## Kaelli

Unlikely that oil will make you 20 years younger =) But it`s worth a try, as it`s a really great product that isn`t only used in cosmetics, but also copes well with pain of different location. I like medicines that can be used in many cases, and CBD oil is gaining popularity for this reason. Regarding this oil, there`re many legal and moral questions. Opinions vary, but what cannot be ignored is incredible healing power that CBD oil has. I even recently bought a cannabutter machine. So I use the homemade oil not only for food, but also for cosmetics purposes.


----------

